# Router Table mounted on Table Saw



## tdinovo (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm looking to mount a rounter table to the extension wing on my table saw to save space. Are there any downsides to doing this? Have people run into any problems with this type of set up?
Thanks,
T


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

Replacing the extenion table with a router table is a good way to save space and was the only way I had to go because my shop is so small. The only downside I have found is the fence rails on my tablesaw made it imposable to use any clamp except a short bar clamp. On the open end I can use C-clamps or screw clamps. To hold my adjustable fence I cut slots in the base plate and drilled the table for hold down bolts. My router table is on the righthand side of the saw, but it can be mounted of the left if that works best. for you. Be fore warned, I didn't like the first one I built so I improve on it and built another and I'm happy with it, but if I run out of honey dos and other projects I have some ideas on how to improve it even more. I hope this helps, go ahead and build it you won't be sorry. Hal


----------



## Dad (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree. It would definately save space. I too do not have enough room in my "shop" for a seperate router table, so I am currently in the process of building a cabinet that would house my router and tablesaw. My decision to do this is based upon wanting a heavier base to eliminate vibrations and wanting to store most accessories I'd be using for each in a place at my fingertips. I figure if it's taking up floor space,up to the top of the table, I might as well utilize the space inbetween. The plans I purchased are from here. http://store.woodstore.net/mosaroce.html 

this individual built one of these cabinets and his site provides his comments.

http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/TblSawCab.html

the plans are very well documented and there is a good amount of tips for construction. I'll be using this cabinet with an INCRA TSLS fence system and hopefully soon be getting the Incra wonderfence joinery system to use with it. the wonderfence attaches to the tablesaw fence.

A well constructed and heavy cabinet would take out a good portion of the vibration from the tablesaw and the router. I myself am tired when I start my tablesaw on the stand I have it feels like the space shuttle taking off.

Hopefully this helps you somewhat and maybe give you options you haven't come across...

Regards,
Albert


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Albert,

Thanks for that binkyswoodworking website. Great info!


----------



## Dad (Oct 2, 2005)

You're welcome...


----------



## tdinovo (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the great info. I have seen some tablesaw/router designs that have some additional legs under the router portion. I'll try it out without them first and keep it simple. 
thanks again!
T.


----------



## liftoff621 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Router table mounted on Table Saw*

Hi,

After web surfing for a long time, I removed the wood extension on my Craftsman 12124 and built and mounted slightly larger extension with a Rousseu Plate. I built a router fence which slides over the top of the Biesemeyer table saw fence with removeable inserts and dust collection. It does save space and is solid. It is a minor hassle to switch back and forth between the saw and router when necessary.


----------

